# B.O.B.



## demon_stare7 (Feb 16, 2012)

What are some suggested items for one. I'm thinking a flashlight, spare set of batteries, a few knifes, two multi-tools, glasses case/old junk pair of glasses in case I can't grab mine, extra pair or two of contact lenses, with extra solution, and a case. A flint and a wheel, a bic cigarette lighter about half full on fluid, some shoe laces since para cord is unavailable to me at the moment. Sog Tomahawk will stay under my pillow, I'll grab it with the bag. A few dollars CASH. A tube of chap stick couldn't hurt, deodorant doesn't really matter, but I'll take one. It attracts bugs, so nothing too smelly. No sprays. Any suggestions?


----------



## demon_stare7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Some ibuprofen in case for minor aches and pains, what should be in a half decent first aid kit?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

There is a lot of good information already posted on this subject and you can get a lot of it (including information on my own BOB) right here:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/bug-out-bag/


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

demon_stare7 said:


> What are some suggested items for one. I'm thinking a flashlight, spare set of batteries, a few knifes, two multi-tools, glasses case/old junk pair of glasses in case I can't grab mine, extra pair or two of contact lenses, with extra solution, and a case. A flint and a wheel, a bic cigarette lighter about half full on fluid, some shoe laces since para cord is unavailable to me at the moment. Sog Tomahawk will stay under my pillow, I'll grab it with the bag. A few dollars CASH. A tube of chap stick couldn't hurt, deodorant doesn't really matter, but I'll take one. It attracts bugs, so nothing too smelly. No sprays. Any suggestions?


I won't try and list all of the things you left out that could be essential for your survival. So if you check back through the threads you will find one or more that deal with putting together a BOB. :2thumb:


----------



## demon_stare7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. I was just curious. So I'm in need of a bunch more, it seems?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you look at the top of this section there is a sticky-thread with information about building your BOB, GHB, etc ... lots of information has been gathered and posted there. It is not a be-all/end-all thread, but, you can get some good ideas going there.

Also, if a member has posted their BOB on the forum, there is a link under their name to their BOB and what they have done, usually with some pictures and such so that you get a good idea of what they have done.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I think a lot of it depends on your current skill sets, your geographical location, WHAT you want your B.O.B. to accomplish, etc.

Maybe I can help a little bit by talking about mine, and my gear fluctuates a little based on season.

Me: Former Army Infantry. In other words I'm a glorified pack mule that can shoot, move, communicate, and live out of a very heavy ruck if I need to.

My bag(s). I have a "Get Home Bag" and at the house I have my "BOB".
My GHB is set up with stuff to walk, shelter, eat, drink, sleep, defend myself, and patch myself up if needed for 3 days. 
3 days worth of calories, a bota bottle that filters most everything, some first aid stuff, and some "equipment". Also topo maps and compass.

Equipment requirements differ from person to person. Some folks like 900 ways to start a fire, some like 900 blades to whittle a stick, some like 900 bullets and a .22 survival rifle.

I make it a personal point to CARRY my multitool, lockblade knife, lighter, alternate firestarter, and pistol EVERY DAY, AT ALL TIMES, in my pockets of what I'm wearing. Kind of like Indiana Jone's hat, I only set them down for two things, showers and my better half.  You mentioned "a little cash". I call them my Private Benjamins. They actually stay IN my pistol holster. It's the whole, cold dead hands thing. 

With my GHB I have my old school USAF survival knife, 100' rope, 550 cord, twine, knot card, mess kit, aluminum canteen&canteen cup, small tent, sleeping bag, small tarp, sierra folding saw, duct tape, electrical tape, super glue, 2way radio, headlamp, flashlight, am/fm/emergency crank radio/flashlight. First aid kit. I like to have moleskin, advil, tylenol, aspirin, triple antibiotic ointment, everclear PGA, bandaids/bandages/etc.. Couple pairs of socks, rain gear, tshirt, gloves, etc. It sounds like a lot, but weighs in around 25 lbs.

My BOB is pretty much the stuff in my GHB with the addition of machete, dome tent, another tarp, a LOT more food, a LOT more ammo. You get the idea.

Pick your equipment so that it does MULTIPLE things for you....like my lockblade knife. It's a flashlight/firestarter/safety whistle AND good knife (tool logic slp2pro). My multitool is an original leatherman. I use it every day for stuff, it'll last me forever since I take care of it. I don't carry a ton of 550 cord. Most folks end up cutting it up into useless pieces anyhow. I like a ball of twine. Does the same stuff, takes up less space, burns, and I don't feel bad chopping it into little pieces if I have to. I do have 550 cord, but I also carry 100' of rope, carabiners, descender....I'm a dope about rope. Anyhow.....

My water-bottle does double duty as a filter, plus I have an old swiss canteen which is aluminum. If I can't filter it, I boil it...or I boil then filter water. I am a firm believer in mil-spec Heat Tabs (trioxane bars)...My packs have TONS of them....I carry a commando stove, not the whisperlite stuff with cans of fuel.

It's all about what you have experience with and what you are comfortable using. 

I also have a nice sharp SOG Fusion 'hawk...my tactiCool tool. I love it. Anything with a death spike is cool in my book.

But keep in mind, a bag O stuff is nothing without the practical knowledge to put it to use. My GHB is also my every day camping kit. My BOB is my "expedition" kit. 

Also, a timex expedition watch with digital compass is NOT a bad investment. Cell phone batteries only last X-amount of time. 
Oh, wait, my radio/flashlight thing also charges my phone...hahaha.

See...multiple use stuff. Sorry, I'm a gear junky. (although some folks have solar backpacks and stuff!!!)


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Lordy be...with three kiddos and a husband, our bug out bags are tough to figure out. Do I prepare them in case we get separated? You bet. They have those survival bars, and packs of survival water, looks like Capri sun. Sunscreen, bandaids, antibiotic ointment, now this is each one...poncho, emergency blanket, crank flashlight, whistles, candy, baby wipes, a roll of toliet paper, matches and lighters, fire staring material, platypus bottle, filtering straws and water tablets. An aluminum cup. Knife. Coins, info in index card. Lightweight tarp in oldest with cords.

Now we, hubby and I have the other food, water, propane/ heating stove, tent, emergency blankets, shovel, better first aid bag, collapsible water bucket, more filtering straws, more water tablets, tarp, paracord and bungee cords,

Oh that's all I can think about off the top of my head.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep, having kids throws a wrench into a BOB.....
We have BOBs, last B being for BOXES...hahaha. Toss the kids in the boxes with their gear, seal them shut, toss them into the back of the truck and go...make sure to poke holes so they can breathe! hahaha.

Of course I'm joking about that. We do have the kids essential gear and other stuff in totes ready to toss into truck on moment's notice.
At 11 and 2, our girls aren't prepped for packing out. My better half isn't either. If we had to ruck up and hoof it, we'd be screwed, that's just a hard cold fact that I have to deal with.
If we can't bug out with the truck, we're up the creek sans paddles. I haven't gotten to the stage of our preps where I have a nice cart or anything. 

We aren't planning on bugging out for anything short of a tornado bearing down on us anyhow...


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

We will big out if the nuclear plant starts going down, if we head due west, we will be safer, even within 30 minutes via vehicle. Doubt if we could hike anywhere. May go on the back of our property to flee for a little bit, you know, if they are going door to door, we would bug out then.

Otherwise, staying here.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Claymore, you are all up in danger areas of nuclear plants in east TN

http://modernsurvivalblog.com/nuclear/u-s-nuclear-power-plants-safe-distance/


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, the TVA has nuke plants within about 90 miles of every direction we look. 
Ain't life grand? 
It's kinda freaky to think about....all of that radioactive material around.
Not only that, Oak Ridge is but a hop, skip, and a jump away, about an hour and 20/30 mins by car. 
Wonderful stuff, huh?


----------



## James95 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just don't forget to pack some TP.. I've been in a forest for days with nothing but leaves because I neglected to remember that easily forgotten necessity. Leaves just don't cut it.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

James95 said:


> Just don't forget to pack some TP.. I've been in a forest for days with nothing but leaves because I neglected to remember that easily forgotten necessity. Leaves just don't cut it.


Yeah...pretty important. While I have only one roll packed in my bag, I packed baby wipes in the kids bags. They can be used for cleaning just about anything. Heck I use 'em to clean the car and most of all, they work wonderfully for cleaning up stains on clothing. Not bug out knowledge just everyday stuff.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Claymore5150 said:


> Yeah, the TVA has nuke plants within about 90 miles of every direction we look.
> Ain't life grand?
> It's kinda freaky to think about....all of that radioactive material around.
> Not only that, Oak Ridge is but a hop, skip, and a jump away, about an hour and 20/30 mins by car.
> Wonderful stuff, huh?


 we are 50 miles from Indian Point Nuke..... oh well 60 miles form NYC..... we are in deep and all prepped up and ready to be cooked....


----------



## LadyMaine (Mar 13, 2012)

My SO and I recently started planning our BOBs. I will post again later once we have them totally together, and I will make a list of what we decided to put in ours.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a question. Im still in school, so how much can i realy keep in my locker that i never use. They have drug dogs there alot so there isnt alot of meds i can keep and knives lighters and matches are out of the question. What will i do of im at school (fifteen miles from my house down an extremly well traveled highway) when SHTF?!?!


----------



## bluesandi (Mar 11, 2012)

If you are in school or somewhere you can not carry weapons and lighters, I would suggest a flint pack along with an altoids can with cotton balls dipped in vasaline for fire... As for a weapon, the best u will prob be able to bring is a collapsing walking stick.. Preferably a solid one instead of hollow.


----------

